

X Prize to offer millions for Gulf oil cleanup solution - kvs
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5jM1ZJVeQFjwXqgOBNxuQRm3yzl8w

======
mrcharles
The only problem with this is that the optimal solution is a quick and
immediate clean up -- any technology or a solution developed now will arrive
too late to prevent the likely massive death of ocean life and ensuing
repercussions through the food chain.

Sadly, the only way I see this being useful is if someone has a magic solution
they've been sitting on and just not using.

Though I'm cynical enough to think that maybe BP will say "oh look, money" and
clean it up and collect the prize.

~~~
wwortiz
Well I'm not optimistic enough to think that this will be the last oil spoil
to ever occur, so even though it may not help with this spill hopefully it
would be useful in the future.

BP wouldn't be collecting the prize for money either considering the small
fraction of the cost that the prize would be.

------
stcredzero
What about recovery equipment and techniques engineered, fabricated, and
tested _before_ a BOP fails at great depth? (Not _while 50,000 barrels a day_
are spewing into the ocean.)

I say make all petroleum companies pony up some serious cash and form an
independent company to research and develop these techniques and maintain the
equipment to be ready for such a future event.

------
brainsik
X Prize is holding a press conference tomorrow to announce the prize:

[http://www.xprize.org/media-center/press-release/x-prize-
fou...](http://www.xprize.org/media-center/press-release/x-prize-foundation-
to-announce-multi-million-dollar-incentive-competition)

There will be a live webcast at 1pm EDT:

<http://www.visualwebcaster.com/event.asp?id=71238>

------
alanh
Simple, get Venter to create microbes that eat oil and dispersant and
reproduce for exactly 16 generations.

(The “simple” is sarcastic for two reasons, one of which being the incredible
danger of radically altering the ecosystem.)

~~~
hga
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1554351>
([http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-07-27/oil-from-bp-
spill-i...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-07-27/oil-from-bp-spill-is-
biodegrading-quickly-in-gulf-of-mexico-agency-says.html)):

" _Oil from BP Plc’s record spill in the Gulf of Mexico is biodegrading
quickly ... the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration said.

Oil has been dissipating since BP stopped the flow from its Macondo well off
the coast of Louisiana on July 15, NOAA Administrator Jane Lubchenco told
reporters yesterday on a conference call. Crude that’s dispersed into the sea
is being gobbled up by bacteria, she said._"

Oil is to many people's surprise a natural substance and plenty of it
naturally leaks into bodies of water like the Gulf so there's a lot of
bacteria already evolved to feast on it.

Now this is not entirely good while it's happening since e.g. they consume
oxygen to do it, but I gather that fish are smart enough to swim away from low
oxygen concentrations.

------
jiganti
This is a great idea; this is exactly the type of incentive needed to promote
cleanup of the spill.

